# A-Maze-N Smoke Tube



## Hawging It (Sep 17, 2019)

Hello all! I have the tube and use it when cold smoking cheese in the cold months. I am a die hard stick burner and have access to plenty of oak, hickory, pecan and black wild cherry on my place. I always have a good supply of split and seasoned woods and also split and going through the seasoning process. I would also like to use other woods like peach, apple, and maple that are available in pellets. I would like opinions both + or - if I choose to load the fire box every now and then with briquettes for my heat source then place the pellet smoke tube in the smoke/cook chamber. Just curious how that would work if I wanted to get a different type smoke flavor from time to time. . Your input is much appreciated. Thanks


----------



## pmorton62 (Sep 17, 2019)

You can just light the pellets in the tube and place under your grate.


----------



## bradger (Sep 17, 2019)

with my maze smoker i never had much luck lighting it the traditional way. so i put it on my gas grill light only one burner on a low setting until it starts smoking. then i have been turning then burner off and let it go. So basically a set it and forget it.


----------



## Hawging It (Sep 17, 2019)

pmorton62 said:


> You can just light the pellets in the tube and place under your grate.


It is probably close to 2ft from the bottom of the cook chamber to the grate? What about placing on the grate, away from the meat on the firebox end?


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Sep 17, 2019)

Mostly I would say ..  "Give it a shot" ... I'm kinda thinking though that the charcoal will use the oxygen that the tube is gonna need ...  Hoepfully I'm wrong..   let us know the results ...


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Sep 27, 2019)

I use my AmazeN tube smokers in both my gas and charcoal smokers. I light it and place it on the cooking grates were ever it is convenient and out of the way. Usually I put it as far from the heat source as possible. Make sure its good and going before placing it in the smoker. I have found this works as long as the pit temp is below 265°-285°. Above that the pellets ignite and burn up.


----------

